# ICS für Laptop -> WLAN-Router -> PC



## MMC2002 (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
also erstmal Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.






*Info zur Topologie* 

Der Laptop (1) verfügt über eine W-Lan PC Card von Netgear. Dieser soll ins Internet kommen. Dies soll aber über den WLAN Router (2) laufen. Der Router wiederrum ist über den Internet Anschluss verbunden mit dem PC (3). Der PC seinerseits ist mit einer zweiten Ethernet Karte mit dem Kablemodem verbunden. 

Einige werden sich jetzt sicherlich fragen, warum ich die Topologie so aufbaue. Der Grund ist ganz einfach der, dass der Router nicht gerade der beste ist und manchmal schwierigkeiten bei Datenverbindungen (z.b. FTP, ICQ, VPN) trotz Port Forwarding macht. Da ich den Laptop aber nur ins Internet haben will um Nachrichten usw. zu lesen, braucht dieser keine Funktionen wie FTP, ICQ....

*Probleme* 

Der Laptop ist nun über WLAN verbunden mit dem WLAN Router. Dort funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Der Laptop bekommt die IP vom Router zugewiesen. Wenn ich nun beim Router den internen "Setup Wizard" nutze um die Verbindung ins Internet aufzubauen, fragt er mich ob ich eine feste IP verwende. Nun bin ich nicht sicher, ob er die IP für die Internetverbindung meint, oder ob er die IP des PC´s meint bzw. ob er die auch automatisch beziehen könnte. Beim PC habe ich allerdings eingestellt, dass er sie automatisch beziehen soll. Ich hatte auch schon versucht, ihm eine IP (192.168.0.x) zu geben, das hat er aber nie übernommen, sondern immer eine IP im Stil von 169.254.206.xx genutzt. Der PC an sich kann ohne Probleme ins Internet.
Das restliche Problem ist nun noch, bei welcher LAN Verbindung am PC ich das ICS einschalten muss. Auf die Verbindung zum Router oder auf die zum Kabelmodem. 
Bevor jemand fragt, auf das Kabelmodem habe ich keinen Zugriff, da es nicht mir gehört, sondern von meinem Anbieter stammt und auch sonst keiner Konfigurationen bedarf.

*Hardware* 
Laptop mit Netgear Wireless PC Card MA521 Info @ Netgear 
Router MR814V2 info @ Netgear 
PC verfügt über zwei Standart Realtek Ethernet Karten

Ich hoffe, dass ich mein Problem einigermaßen verständlich darlegen konnte.   

MfG
MMC2oo2


----------



## danielweyer (18. März 2005)

hi
du gibst einfach die lan verbindung frei, die du mit dem modem verbunden hast...
rechte maustaste, erweitert, internet für gemeinsame nutzung bla bla bla

nur verstehe ich eine sache nicht: 
warum schliesst du dein modem nicht an den router an ?
das wäre doch zehn mal einfacher und du musst nicht irgendwelche sachen freigeben?



Also normalerweise solltest du einfach folgendes machen:

Wenn dir der Router Probleme macht, einfach einen Reset machen, an der Rückseite für paar Sekunden draufdrücken.

Dein Modem an den Router, im Router Menü die Einstellungen für deine Internetverbindung einstellen, WEP Verschlüsselung aktivieren und fertig (Router mit PC verbinden  ). Dann deinen Laptop verbinden und fertig!

Also hoffe hab dein Problem verstanden


----------

